# إرفع نسخة البريمافيرا من p3 v3.1 الى p3 v3.3



## pc33pc (9 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
غالب النسخ الموجودة من البريمافيرا هى إما 3.0 أو 3.1 والسبب إنها كانت أخر نسخة متاحة على سى دى.
شركة البريمافيرا كانت عملت الحزمة الخدمية 1 ثم 2 ثم 3 وفى كل حزمة كانت بتحل مشاكل فى البرنامج
الحزمة الخدمية الثالثة التى هى الموجودة معنا وهى تشتمل كل من الحزمة الخدمية 1و2
وهذه الحزمة (3) بتحل مشاكل كتير أهمها مطلقا مشاكل الطباعة وكذلك إتاحة نوافذ الادوات التى لم تكن متاحة فى البرنامج الرئيسى
وبدون أن أطيل عليكم - أرجو أن تقرأ ملف التعليمات المتاح معها قبل تنفيذها
غالبا لو أن النسخة التى معك إصدار 3.3 فلن تحتاجها ....... وإن كنت أشك أنها نزلت من الشركة
إن شاء الله تكون مفيدة فى تحسين أداء البريمافيرا
رفعتهم على موقعين حتى يسهل على الجميع إن شاء الله
http://www.mediafire.com/?5ddojv0tdtm
http://mihd.net/win80r
ولاتنسونا من صالح دعاءكم
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتى


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ العزيز pc33pc
تحية طيبة و بعد
اولا اشكر حضرتك جدا على هذا المجهود، و عندى سؤال الى حضرتك هل هناك برنامج بريمافيرا P3.5 او P3.4، لو كانوا متوفرين كيف يمكننى الحصول عليهم و شكرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (11 نوفمبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل pc33pc

مشكورا على اضافتك لنا
جعلها الله في موازين اعمالك بكل خير

ونرجو ان تشاركنا في اثراء " مكتبة ادارة المشاريع "
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=72330
بطرح كل مالديك بموضوعاتها المتخصصة

وساقوم باضافة هذا الموضوع الى الموضوع المختص بالبرامج بعنوان "كل ما تبحث عنه من برامج في ادارة المشاريع ( تابع للمكتبة ) "
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=72328

وفضلا لا امرا
منك ومن كل الزملاء
باثراء الموضوعات المتخصصة بمثل تلك المواد المفيدة

مشكورا اخي الفاضل
وندعو الله لك بالخير والبركة في العلم والانتفاع بما علِمته 
وبما علَّمته لغيرك​


----------



## pc33pc (12 نوفمبر 2007)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ العزيز pc33pc
> تحية طيبة و بعد
> اولا اشكر حضرتك جدا على هذا المجهود، و عندى سؤال الى حضرتك هل هناك برنامج بريمافيرا P3.5 او P3.4، لو كانوا متوفرين كيف يمكننى الحصول عليهم و شكرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا يوجد 3.4 ولا 3.5 ولكن قفز إلى 4 مباشرة ..... أما مصدر المعلومات أن لدينا فى الشركة عقد صيانة سنوىمع البريمافيرا مستمر من سنوات - وبالتالى يأتينا غالبا أى جديد ... هذا والله أعلم


----------



## pc33pc (12 نوفمبر 2007)

نهر النيييل قال:


> اخونا الفاضل pc33pc​
> 
> مشكورا على اضافتك لنا
> جعلها الله في موازين اعمالك بكل خير​
> ...


 
بارك الله فيكم ولكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 نوفمبر 2007)

pc33pc قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لا يوجد 3.4 ولا 3.5 ولكن قفز إلى 4 مباشرة ..... أما مصدر المعلومات أن لدينا فى الشركة عقد صيانة سنوىمع البريمافيرا مستمر من سنوات - وبالتالى يأتينا غالبا أى جديد ... هذا والله أعلم


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الكريم ارجو التوضيح لانى بجد مش فاهم حضرتك، و اسف على الازعاج.
و لك الف شكر على رد حضرتكم


----------



## pc33pc (16 نوفمبر 2007)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ الكريم ارجو التوضيح لانى بجد مش فاهم حضرتك، و اسف على الازعاج.
> و لك الف شكر على رد حضرتكم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الكريم على الرحب والسعة فى أى وقت

لأم أقابل ولم أسمع عن نسخة 3.5 من البريمافيرا رغم شكى فى وجودها - ولكن مالفائدة حتى لو وجدناها
الحاصل حاليا هو إما النسخة 3.3 أو 5 أو 6 والباقى فى الأرشيف
حتى اننى بعد أن عملت قليلا على 5 بدأت التوجه ل 6

هل ممكن تجد أى حاسوب يعمل على win3.1   

ورأيى ألا ترهق نفسك إلا مع 3.3 أو 5 حتى تجد السبيل ل 6


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 نوفمبر 2007)

pc33pc قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخى الكريم على الرحب والسعة فى أى وقت
> 
> لأم أقابل ولم أسمع عن نسخة 3.5 من البريمافيرا رغم شكى فى وجودها - ولكن مالفائدة حتى لو وجدناها
> ...


 

 لك الف شكر اخى الكريم :55:


----------



## المهندس ظافر (3 ديسمبر 2007)

الرجاء افادتى ببرنامج primavera نسخة تتوافق مع windows vista مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## يااااااااااااااامن (22 فبراير 2008)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور ويكون في ميزان حسناتك*

شكرا اخي الكريم بجد كنت محتاج البرنامج جدا ومكنتش اعرف اجيبه منين لكن في مشكله ممكن تبعتلي البروجرام دايركتوري Program Directory وشكرا مره اخرى


----------



## bolbol (22 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر اخى الكريم


----------



## م محمد كرم (28 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر يا غالى


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (4 يوليو 2008)

أخي الكريم شكراٌ جزيلاٌ على العمل الرائع


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (5 يوليو 2008)

:6:شكرا اخي الكريم بجد كنت محتاج البرنامج جدا ومكنتش اعرف اجيبه منين لكن في مشكله ممكن تبعتلي البروجرام دايركتوري Program Directory وشكرا مره اخرى:82:


----------



## عمر حسين خليفه (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكنى اريد نسخه p3.3
كيف يمكننى الحصول عليها؟؟
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mos (13 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى الكريم 
P6 متوفر بمشاركة الأخ الفاضل م أحمد الطيب


----------



## abdelhamid_khattab (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل هل من الممكن تحميلها مرة أخرى


----------



## saryadel (2 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع قيم جدا , و لكن الروابط لا تعمل ,هل يمكن تجديدها أو وضعها علي موقع 4shared


----------



## فخري المزروعي (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أنا أريد تحميل برنامج برايمافيرل 6 ماذا أفعل ------ وشكرا لكم


----------



## anwerbasha (26 يناير 2010)

الروابط قديمة 
برجاء تحديثها


----------



## basem.malek (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على جهدك


----------



## الزعبي1 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

هل يمكن التنزيل على روابط تعمل؟


----------

